# Vip 622/722 EHD - same show limit?



## kruser (May 29, 2005)

I've been recording a 1 hour series for a long time. When the 622 or 722 internal drive nears full, I move the shows off to one of several 1 TB EHD's.
This has always worked well but I never organized anything and the EHD's all had a mix of movies and specials and series recordings.
The other day I decided to empty the internal drives from bot the 622 and 722 and copy all movies back to the internals and then send them once again to yet another 1 TB EHD. Took forever but that is finished and I now have all movies on two EHD's.
I did the same with any specials but used much smaller EHD's as I don;t often record and keep specials.
Then I went to do my series.
I seem to have hit a limit for one series. I sent them to the 622 from the various EHD's until it was almost full and then I wiped an 1 TByte EHD as the series should all fit fine in about 750 GBytes space. I then moved them to the newly wiped 1 TB EHD. Perfect so far. I then again moved a bunch from another EHD to the 622 until it was almost full. Then I hooked the 1 TB drive I intended on using for this series back up and started to send the shows to it. It only moved about 20 or so and then said it was complete.
But, there were still 119 shows in the series that never moved!
I tried selecting them again and it instantly said it was complete with no explanation as to why it did not move anything.
I checked the EHD and there were no duplicates which should not matter anyway. I then tried again but selecting random picks from the 119. Same thing, nothing moved.
I then tried moving a lone movie and it moved to the EHD!
I then looked at the EHD and the show I was trying to move shows as having 179 (from different dates) already on the EHD. Try and put 180 or more of the same show on it and it is a no go. I have another EHD that has about 600 different shows, movies on it with no problem so this appears to just be some limit for the same show.
Has anyone else experienced this? Or is it a known fact that I jsut overlooked?
I did try searching for it but my search words may not have been the best as it was kind of tricky trying to figure out how to word a good search. I apologize in advance if this has been discussed before and I simply missed it.

Thanks all!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just do cold reboot of the DVR(s).


----------



## kruser (May 29, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Just do cold reboot of the DVR(s).


No luck. I tried power cord reboots as well as power button reboots and no joy. I'm still limited to 179 copies of the same named show. I even hooked the EHD to the 722 and tried to transfer some of the shows from it to the EHD and same thing. It lets you select them and then when you hit the start or whatever button, it instantly says my transfer is complete without ever transferring a single bit.
So I guess there is a 179 same named show limit. I've never tried putting more then 179 on the actual built-in DVR drive as I don't think I'd have the space needed.
I thought about making an image and then using a new drive and merging the data from the EHD's folder into the larger drives folder but something tells me this would not work and may just confuse the poor 622 and 722.
I suppose I'll just be stuck with needing two EHD's to hold all my series recordings.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure, you could try to shuffle DishArc sub-folders between disks (Linux would be best OS for that) - no need full image.


----------



## kruser (May 29, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Sure, you could try to shuffle DishArc sub-folders between disks (Linux would be best OS for that) - no need full image.


Shuffling the DishArc folder around is really what I meant. I mentioned image as I will image at least that folder for safe keeping should something go awfully wrong:eek2:


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know about the limit of 179 recordings on the EHD.

When I look at my 640 GB, from my 722, I see 407 subfolders under DishArc on the second partition. In each subfolder I see four files, bm, cat, tsp, and wtt. The file tsp is the large one.

I am assuming that each subfolder is one recording, and this drive has 407 recordings on it. Am I right about that? And if I copy subfolders from the DishArc folder of one 722 formatted EHD to the DishArc folder of another 722 formatted EHD, the 722 will see the shows on the new EHD (when mounted)?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm interesting if your 722 see all 407 records on the EHD ?
Correct, copy by folder(s).


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I'm interesting if your 722 see all 407 records on the EHD ?
> Correct, copy by folder(s).


Good question. My 1.5 TB drive is currently mounted. I counted 223 recordings on it. I will count the 640 GB drive when I get a chance.

By the way, I am using Ext2Fsd V0.48, available from SorceForge.net or http://www.ext2fsd.com, under Windows 7 Server x64 (2008 R2). It works like a charm. Previously I had tried the DiskInternals Linux Reader. It would not mount the partitions under Windows.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kruser said:


> "_but something tells me this would not work and may just confuse the poor 622 and 722_"


- sort of unbiased thoughts.

When you'll try and will find something real, please inform us. It's not that complicate.


----------

